# Florencia Raitzin-Legrand



## altiste

Here is the website of an interesting pianist that I had the pleasure of meeting recently here in Paris: http://www.florelegrand.com/


----------



## altiste

*recordings*

This website had quite a few mp3 recordings added to it recently, on the "discography" page.


----------



## altiste

*Schumann's Kinderszenen*

I've just added a video of Schumann's Kinderszenen to the media page.


----------

